# Cute story



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

But sad at the same time. My "Silkie Diva" Pheobie has been very good and gives me an egg a day. Well recently she wanted to be a mama and started laying on her egg right after she lays them. But they aren't fertile so I take them from her. Sad! But a couple days ago, I found she had something else other than her egg under her. A lil rubber ducky! LOL!!! She grew up with this in her pen since she was a baby. Now, she thinks its her own baby and tucks the lil rubber ducky under her with her egg. Awwww so cute! But poor Pheobie too.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh Robo! That is cute! She would be a good mommy!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That is sooo precious! What a sweetheart!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Awe! Can I borrow her? None of my chickens seem to like being mamas!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Awe!! That's so sweet!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It's too cute but, I also feel bad. She wants to be a mama.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Now robopetz, you know you can't share with us something so precious and then give us an up-dated pic of our girl!!!  Shame on you!  I have a broody Australorp and Ameraucana right now. Boy those 2 are persistent. Feel sorry for them because I too keep intervening with their efforts to hatch infertile eggs. Sure hope this phase ends soon.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

7chicks I feel like I should let her be a momma. Poor gal! Anywho... This is the best pic I could take. See the lil rubber ducky under her?..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How funny! What a good little mama! Let her have her illusions. Chicken sex ain't that great from what I can see.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

robopetz said:


> 7chicks I feel like I should let her be a momma. Poor gal! Anywho... This is the best pic I could take. See the lil rubber ducky under her?..


Now that's better.  What an absolute doll you have!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She's very very pretty.


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady (Jun 9, 2013)

You could order some eggs online and switch them out. She would never know till they grew up to look different.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's adorable <3


----------

